# Assistance to get German EU Blue Card



## gashah143 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi,

I am Gaurav Shah, currently living in USA on H1-B Visa. I have decent job offer from Germany. I am married & my wife also wants to join me.

I have below questions:

1. She is holding Indian Masters of Commerce Degree so can she find Employment or Study course in Kempten, Germany??
2. What is the process for obtaining EU Blue Card (my salary is > 55,000)?? 
3. What are the things to keep in mind while moving in Germany??
4. Can someone provide step by step process for getting done with Visa??

looking forward for the discussion.

Regards,
Gaurav Shah


----------

